# Problem with Series 3 and WD10EVCS Drive



## mcleanjoel (Jul 15, 2004)

I upgraded my stock Series 3 drive to a 1 TB WD10EVCS Drive using WinMFS.

The upgrade seems to go fine but when I run it in the Tivo it freezes in about 5-15 minutes. Powering off gets it running again for a short while. I did a truncated backup so no recordings are transferred.

I ran WD diags on it and they found no issue. I also repeated the upgrade process using a Seagate 320gb SATA and that seems to work fine. 

My understanding is that this drive is reported to work but I have not found may posts of people using it yet.

I tried to redo the upgrade using the DOS version (MFSTOOLS) as well as Weaknees boot cd but for some reason I can't see the SATA drives in either of these - I can only see them when in Windows (Vista) using WinMFS. This may be a driver issue with my motherboard (ASUS P5K)

Any ideas??


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Your understanding is incorrect. Many problems have been reported on the Western Digital green drives. Both in this forum and in Spikes www.mfslive.org. Tivo does not work as nicely with variable speed (rpm) drives as with fixed (rpm) drives. That is why they call your position the bleeding edge of technology.


----------



## mcleanjoel (Jul 15, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> Your understanding is incorrect. Many problems have been reported on the Western Digital green drives. Both in this forum and in Spikes www.mfslive.org. Tivo does not work as nicely with variable speed (rpm) drives as with fixed (rpm) drives. That is why they call your position the bleeding edge of technology.


According to this FAQ this drive is one that works well:

at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315791&highlight=faq+27

_What retail drives do not work with the TiVo?

Based on member reports, the My Book Home Edition (320GB - 1TB) eSATA drive is incompatible with the TiVo and cannot be used. The bridge chip built into that product's enclosure is believed to be responsible for the incompatibility, because if you remove the bare drive from the enclosure and install it in another, it will work.

The current version of the Western Digital 1TB WD10000CSRTL (retail bare drive) will not work as an internal drive upgrade for the TiVo Series3. This original version of this product included the WD10EACS-32ZJB0, which worked great as an internal drive upgrade. The new version of this product includes the WD10EACS-00ZJB0, which will not work as an internal drive upgrade for the TiVo Series3. You can tell the new version from the original based on the retail box; comparison pictures here, courtesy of richsadams. The new 1TB Western Digital *WD10EVCS works well with both the TivoHD and Tivo Series3.*

Some other retail eSATA drives include eSATA cables that do not work reliably with the TiVo, but that is typically fixed by adding a cable from FAQ #26._


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Have you tried the procedure again on the WD? Maybe the first time it just didn't take. If the 2nd try fails, do you have a different computer to try the procedure on? Sometimes, that makes a difference.

Sounds like something may have just got a little corrupted on the first try. 

That model drive has been reported to function properly internally in both the S3 and the Tivo HD. In fact only one hard drive has been demonstrated consistently to not function properly when installed internally in the original Series 3 Tivo. That is the WD10EACS-00ZJB0 which is a 1TB Green Power drive, which is a different version from your's. In general, all other SATA drives should work with both Tivo units.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm using that drive in my S3, upgraded with WinMFS. No problems since the upgrade about a month ago.

Jeff


----------



## mcleanjoel (Jul 15, 2004)

dwit said:


> Have you tried the procedure again on the WD? Maybe the first time it just didn't take. If the 2nd try fails, do you have a different computer to try the procedure on? Sometimes, that makes a difference.
> 
> Sounds like something may have just got a little corrupted on the first try.
> 
> That model drive has been reported to function properly internally in both the S3 and the Tivo HD. In fact only one hard drive has been demonstrated consistently to not function properly when installed internally in the original Series 3 Tivo. That is the WD10EACS-00ZJB0 which is a 1TB Green Power drive, which is a different version from your's. In general, all other SATA drives should work with both Tivo units.


Yes - I did try it twice with WinMFS - The first time it powered up once then stuck on Powering Up no matter what - The second time is slightly better in that it boots up and runs fine for 5-10 minutes before it freezes - then after I power it off it comes up again.

I am wondering if it really could be a bad drive - I'll try some other diags on it - the basic WD diag said it was fine but who knows?

I will see if I can find another PC to try it on - that's a good idea.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Yes, it actually sounds like your Tivo just doesn't like that particular drive. Not necessarily the model, just the drive you have in your possession. Can you exchange the drive for another? 

Sometimes drives do check out as being good, but sometimes it's not good enough for the Tivo. Maybe for some reason, that particular drive seems like it might be overheating. Are you checking the temp in the Tivo's system information? 

What software version does it have. Maybe, as soon as it boots up to tivo central, try forcing a connection to the Tivo mothership?

Also, I know its not likely, but are there any jumpers on the drive?


----------



## mcleanjoel (Jul 15, 2004)

Getting an exchange is unlikely.

Good point on the software - I am actually enrolled with the Wolverine Beta so I have a Beta version running - maybe I should try something like Instant Cake to see if an older version would work. Or I could wait until the new software is out of beta and try again.


The temp reports as normal for the system.

Are you running that Hitachi 1TB internal? If so - is it quiet? What model? I may need to shop for a different drive.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Yes, internal. It is just the original 1 TB Deskstar, model# 7K1000 HDS721010KLA330. I bought it and removed it from their external usb unit.

I am not using it in a bedroom or ultra quiet surroundings, so it is relatively quiet. Although I haven't done so, the acoustics can be adjusted with their diagnostics utility to make it virtually as quiet as their CinemaStar drive.

Ps: Pretty sure you could use the WD rma process to exchange the drive. I've read the procedure is very quick and painless. You could post the question in the S3 forum Official eSATA sticky thread. There is at least one person there very familiar with the rma process.

pps: I posted the question in the eSATA thread.


----------



## mcleanjoel (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for posting that - if they will RMA the drive that may be the best solution.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

Joel - From time to time people in betas post on this public forum and other people promptly jump on them and remind them to re-read the Non Disclosure Agreement.

Not that I have ever had any personal knowledge of TiVo beta programs, or actual encounters with wild animals.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

mcleanjoel said:


> Thanks for posting that - if they will RMA the drive that may be the best solution.


If yyou do RMA with WD, it may be a good idea to tape a big note on the drive reminding them to ensure you get the same model# in exchange. You want to ensure you don't get the -00ZJB0 version, which is not compatible for internal use in the original Series 3 model Tivo.


----------

